# An Uachtarain's visit to Britain



## Betsy Og (7 Apr 2014)

While I'm hugely positive about it and all the rest, I'm so far unconvinced that it is that significant. Sure Mary McAlesse had a path worn to Buckingham Palace to have tea with the Queen, and no doubt Michael D (of whom I'm a big fan) has been there lots of times (perhaps holding a plackard protesting about something).

So it is that groundbreaking, even Martin McGuinness, he's already met her and shook her hand. So he's going to have a meal, woo hoo.

I was fairly wowed by the Queen's visit, not that I'm such a fan of her as such, but due to all the symbolism. TBH British Irish relations at a personal level have been great for years and years, so even some of the symbolism seemed a bit of a timelag.

Linking to the grammar thread, any view on "an historic", I would say "a historic", on the basis that "an" only goes before vowels, and 'cos I ain't no cockney villain I always pronounce my "h".

Now the Duchess of _____ (Kate), there's a royal I could really warm to.


----------



## Purple (7 Apr 2014)

Can’t stand Michael Twee. I find him arrogant, pompous, bombastic and utterly self absorbed. His opinion of himself is unsurpassed. 
I cringe every time I hear him speak, due to the content and delivery of his speeches and the way he tries to puff himself up (no pun intended) to overcome his Hobbit-like stature. 

That said I don’t think that this is nearly as significant as Lizzie Saxe-Coburg’s visit to the English market to buy a bit of fish. Just as Michael-een isn’t half the President that Mary Mc was (no pun intended).




Betsy Og said:


> Now the Duchess of _____ (Kate), there's a royal I could really warm to.


Her sister, whatever her name is, now there's one... ohh arr.


----------



## Sunny (7 Apr 2014)

I couldn't really care less about the whole thing to be honest but I do know Irish people living in the UK who are genuinely excited about it especially among the older generations who remember the bad old days. And if it does give parts of the Irish Community over there a sense of National Pride for a few days then I have no problem with it. Sounds like Liz is bringing out the best china so will probably be a great event.

My only wish is that this had happened with one of our previous two Presidents rather the current one. Sending Michael D as President and Eamonn Gilmore as the Government representaive just makes it look like we are taking the mickey out of them!


----------



## Sunny (7 Apr 2014)

Betsy Og said:


> Now the Duchess of _____ (Kate), there's a royal I could really warm to.


 


Purple said:


> Her sister, whatever her name is, now there's one... ohh arr.


 
Wonder are there people of the British version of AAM saying the same about people like Joan Burton.....


----------



## Vanilla (7 Apr 2014)

I have to say I'm quite proud that Michael D is our president- I don't care that he is short, he's intelligent, creative, passionate. He's a self made man. A poet. I think it's quite cool that we have a poet as our president. I may not agree with his political views completely but I do have some admiration for the man.


----------



## Delboy (7 Apr 2014)

Vanilla said:


> I have to say I'm quite proud that Michael D is our president- I don't care that he is short, he's intelligent, creative, passionate. He's a self made man. A poet. I think it's quite cool that we have a poet as our president. I may not agree with his political views completely but I do have some admiration for the man.



How is he self made....he's been living off the public purse most of his working life!


----------



## DB74 (7 Apr 2014)

Vanilla said:


> I think it's quite cool that we have a poet as our president.



That's like saying it's quite cool that we have a porno author as our Minister for Justice 

Higgins has been a member of either the Dail or Seanad since 1973 so he has hardly made his living from poetry.

Might as well call me a footballer!


----------



## Betsy Og (7 Apr 2014)

DB74 said:


> so he has hardly made his living from poetry.
> 
> Might as well call me a footballer!



Maybe its enough that he would even think of writing poetry, that hasnt dawned on too many of us. Whereas most of us have kicked a ball. Not that poetry is necessarily the point.... 

Anyway, back on topic (we can debate Michael D again), any views on the visit?


----------



## Purple (7 Apr 2014)

Vanilla said:


> I have to say I'm quite proud that Michael D is our president- I don't care that he is short, he's intelligent, creative, passionate. He's a self made man. A poet. I think it's quite cool that we have a poet as our president. I may not agree with his political views completely but I do have some admiration for the man.



He's a politician. He's also a preening egotist. However highly others may think of him it is nothing compared to his opinion of himself.


----------



## liaconn (8 Apr 2014)

It's not really about him though. The visit itself is hugely symbolic and another step forward in getting over the past and just moving on. There are still pockets of Irish society (including some Irish living in Britain) constantly refusing to let old resentments and grudges go, and acting as if the UK is still some kind of arch enemy. Time to let all that go.


----------



## Liamos (8 Apr 2014)

GAA seem to have moved on anyway. From the RTE website;

Aogan O Fearghail, the president - elect of the GAA, was outside Windsor Castle, taking some personal pictures.


----------



## Betsy Og (8 Apr 2014)

Liamos said:


> GAA seem to have moved on anyway.



Sure wasnt Queeney in Croke Park, that one 'put to bed' in 2011.


----------



## Firefly (8 Apr 2014)

I've heard Michael D on the radio twice this week. The first time I had to check the time and make sure it wasn't 8:15am in case it was Gift Grub!

Anyway, it seems to be like his voice has gone sort-of posh, with an English twang. 

In any case, I wonder who is actually taller....him or Liz?


----------



## Betsy Og (8 Apr 2014)

Firefly said:


> Anyway, it seems to be like his voice has gone sort-of posh, with an English twang.



That seems to be a bit of an affliction that comes on the artsy set. 

Anyway, he played his part today. The visit not making a major impact in UK, 3rd behind Pistorius & some expenses MP. One UK newspaper devoted their front page (tomorrow) to a cloned dog ....ouch!


----------



## Deiseblue (9 Apr 2014)

Hilariously the Indo reported today that the main course at the banquet was " tornadoes " of beef !

Enough to put the wind up anyone


----------



## Delboy (9 Apr 2014)

liaconn said:


> It's not really about him though. The visit itself is hugely symbolic and another step forward in getting over the past and just moving on. There are still pockets of Irish society (including some Irish living in Britain) constantly refusing to let old resentments and grudges go, and acting as if the UK is still some kind of arch enemy. Time to let all that go.



Not trying to literally start a 'war' on here, but the UK aren't some benign force and all of a sudden are our bestest buddies.
Last time I checked an atlas, the north eastern part of this island was still coloured pink. And thats not something that can just be put to 1 side and totally ignored


----------



## liaconn (9 Apr 2014)

But they're no longer an oppressive presence in Ireland. They're basically the country next door with whom we have (and need) strong economic links. We also share a huge amount culturally and there is an enormous Irish community in Great Britain. It really is time to formally bury the past and get on with it.

When I put on the BBC news last night it was the main headline. I think it was about the third item on Sky News.


----------



## cremeegg (9 Apr 2014)

Purple said:


> Can’t stand Michael Twee. I find him arrogant, pompous, bombastic and utterly self absorbed. His opinion of himself is unsurpassed.



There was a time when I would have agreed with this, but I think in fairness to him that Michael D. has managed to get past that.


----------



## Betsy Og (9 Apr 2014)

Huge amount of tweeting last night to the effect that lucky it wasnt yer man from dragons den, Gallagher. Memorably described by someone as "that Fianna Fail bagman".


----------



## Delboy (9 Apr 2014)

liaconn said:


> But they're no longer an oppressive presence in Ireland.



We'll agree to disagree on that


----------



## Purple (9 Apr 2014)

Betsy Og said:


> Huge amount of tweeting last night to the effect that lucky it wasnt yer man from dragons den, Gallagher. Memorably described by someone as "that Fianna Fail bagman".



Either of the Mary's would have been better.


----------



## Sunny (9 Apr 2014)

I read the two speeches this morning. I thought the Queen's was simple and extemely well written. Unfortunately I can't say the same about the Presidents. I thought it was terrible. Somebody wanted to make themselves sound clever. 

The speech earlier in the day to the Houses of Parliment was much more intersting especially when he mentioned his own Father fighting for Irish Independence. I sometimes forget how recent and relevant these events were for some people. Michael D himself must have wondered what his own Father would have thought of the whole thing.


----------



## liaconn (9 Apr 2014)

The Queen's was well written, but delivered quite flatly I thought.

Michael D's was lighter on content, but I think he delivered it with (a bit) more energy.
I'm sure neither he nor the Queen wrote the scripts themselves anyway. They may have had input but I think Michael D has a couple of speechwriters (and the Queen probably has a roomful of them) and I am sure the civil servants on both sides of the pond hada   huge say in what went into the speeches.


----------



## Firefly (9 Apr 2014)

Did anyone hear Gift Grub this morning? Absolutely hilarious


----------



## Purple (9 Apr 2014)

Firefly said:


> Did anyone hear Gift Grub this morning? Absolutely hilarious



That wasn't Gift Grub, that was the news


----------



## Betsy Og (11 Apr 2014)

After a momentous day 1 it fairly slipped back the agenda. Still a good success though.

One interesting point is the suggestion that there'll be royal representation at 1916 commemorations. Not so sure about that TBH, isnt it a bit like you Da turning up at a house party?, you cant exactly let your hair down.

Picture the scene, tricolour in hand, whipped into a nationalistic fervour, and who appears only a representative of the British Empire, wont it be like the appearance of a pantomine villain?? Yes, yes, I know we're soooo over that and all the rest, but it strikes me as an unnecessary risk.

If I were a royal would I really want to go to a celebration of someone attacking the empire?, you cant exactly cheer can you? I just think it might mean the mood will 'sombreised' out of respect - whereas there will be a fair constituency who will want to cheer, wave a flag and sing along to Ding Dong Denny O'Reilly stuff. & worse, it would be a real pity if it goes like the visit of the Queen with empty streets and people behing barriers - it should be a celebration for the people by the people, not some diplomatic exclusive type stage managing.

Plus I dont know how we'll tread the fine line of celebration without it turning into a Celtic jerseys & Dutch Gold scanger-fest like the biggest Paddy's Day excuse for going mental.


----------



## Purple (11 Apr 2014)

I think a representative of Liz's would help to stop the Provo's taking ownership of the 1916 celebrations which would be a good thing.


----------



## Betsy Og (11 Apr 2014)

I think there was a statement of intent that the government put on a big show for the 90th so I think "the republican movement" will be crowded out by officaldom (unless, of course, by then they are part of officialdom...be afraid, be very afraid....).


----------



## Firefly (11 Apr 2014)

Purple said:


> I think a representative of Liz's would help to stop the Provo's taking ownership of the 1916 celebrations which would be a good thing.



I agree. Let's celebrate it rather that reignite it.


----------

